# A Fast and Inexpensive Way To Build A Box



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

I had to come up with a faster method of making a box for a speaker. It now takes years to produce a speaker(children in the house), so I was trying different methods to speed this up.

This is where the Half Pipe came about, I 'm just building the center channel for now to see how well it comes out. I took an 8" Quiktube and cut it in half the long way, I then glued one inside another for a thicker piece. I used a dado slot to connect the half pipe to the baffle and sides.

So far everything is done except for the cross-over, it only has taken me about 7 hours. ( for me that is about two months) for some of you that could be done in a weekend. The last pair of MTM's that I built took about 40 hours which in turn was about 1.5 years.

Let me know what you guys think....












Here is more pics:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hexaudio/2075841481/in/set-72157602779249140/


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

That is very clever! What drivers did you put in there?


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

I forgot to say that this was also a project of old equipment and scrap pieces of wood. I an 8" p21 Vifa, 5" p13 Vifa and Dayton neo 20 tweeter. I had all these drivers from previous speaker projects. The box is sealed and these drivers are not the best pick for the size of box. The lowest Qc I can get is 1.02.

I do have enough drivers to make a matching pair of towers using the same method, because of the longer tube, the Qc will be lower (better).


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

If this ends up working this would be a *great* way to build a line array.


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

What's nice is that you can glue together as many layers as you want for thickness. The 8" X 4' was only $5.50


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

ktaillon said:


> What's nice is that you can glue together as many layers as you want for thickness. The 8" X 4' was only $5.50


I bought one of the 12" Quik-tubes thinking I could use it for a sonosub. I never used it as I was wary of the thickness of the wall. I never thought to glue multiples together. 

Good to know as it is *way* cheaper than sonotube.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like a DefTech, well sort of. 

I have my own quick and easy, cheapo cabinet building style.



Billet aluminum. Or if you want a bit more density, you can do it with stainless. Just machine it out and weld a front baffle on.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Has anyone stacked smaller sonotubes or insulated pvc horizontally, with single drivers in each tube and endcap baffles, to create an integrated multitube full-range speaker?


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

mrstampe said:


> Has anyone stacked smaller sonotubes or insulated pvc horizontally, with single drivers in each tube and endcap baffles, to create an integrated multitube full-range speaker?


Kind of like the "Totally Tubulars"? When I was making my Sub Puppies I thought about it. I also thought about building them as one sub with a common baffle and back cap. I also thought about making a series of helmholtz resonators in this arrangement to fix room modes. I never actually did any of these things though.


----------



## Doug Plumb (Mar 16, 2007)

Great Idea.

I thought of getting a whole tube and cutting a slot down the length, opening it up and putting a small flat board into it. A set of 4 inch or 5 inch drivers would be used but crossed over at several points to make it a point source rather than a line source.

This would result is a small flat surface at the front and a speaker that is nearly cylindrical. Ideal for diffraction treatment.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

There is a stack of 12" (new) sewer pipe a half block away...
hmmm.

calculations show a 90 degree section removed will leave me with a faceplate/baffle surface just over 8 " wide.


----------



## Chromedome2000 (Jul 16, 2006)

It's already been done. Check out http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/Kuze3201/Kuze3201.cfm. Seems to me this could be scaled up to just about whatever you'd like depending on the sizes and expense of the pipe.


----------

